# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  اللاعبون المرشحون للاعارة او المغادرة

## الصاااااقعة

*اللاعبون المرشحون للاعارة او المغادرة ١/ ابو عشرين  نهاية عقد٢/ محمد المصطفى مغادرة٣/  جدو عبدالقادر  اعارة٤/ خانة شاغرة  ( محمود امبدة )٥/ ابو القاسم  عبدالعال  اعارة٦/ محمد كلاسيك   اعارة٧/ الريح حامد  اعارة٨/ رشموند انطوى  مغادرة  بالاضافة الى خمسة خانات تم إضافتها  يعنى الكشف من ٢٥ لاعب الى ٣٠ لاعب  دا مجرد اجتهاد فقط  . .
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*يعنى ثمانية خانات + خمسة خانات اضافية
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*أظن الإعارة محددة بعدد معين في لوائح الاتحاد ؟
بكري المدينة مفروض خانته تكون موجودة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ربنا يوفق الإدارة في للتقييم الافضل
                        	*

----------


## abuashruf

*اتمنى ان نقرأ أخبار التسجيلات في لحظتها لوسمحت. بعدنا عن البلد يجعل اللهفة والشوق اكتر لمعرفة الجديد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مصادر  :  أبرز الأسماء المرشحة لمغادرة كشف المريخ، اللاعبان المعارين الجس ومحمود امبدة وهناك خلاف حول شطب ريشموند ووليد الليبي وتجري مفاضلة بينهم لاستمرار أحدهم .. 
المصادر اضافت أن الفريق يملك رصيد بشري ممتاز من اللاعبين صغار السن أمثال رامي كرتكيلا وجدو كومر وطبنجة ولا داعي للاندفاع في الشطب والتسجيل.

*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*وليد يستمر
ريشموند مع السلامة
*

----------


## alastaz

*التسجيلات ماشه كويس ومنوعه في جميع 
الخطوط....
الحراسه.. جمعه جيناروا 
طرف شمال..مازن محمدين
طرف يمين ..عبدالرحمن كرنغو
ارتكاز ..كردمان
وسط..وجدي عوض
وسط مهاجم ..المحترف البوركيني
هجوم..سيف الدمازين.واحمد عباس
                        	*

----------


## alastaz

*بس لو سجلوا حارس يقيف مع منجد وجمعه ماقصرتوا
وسجل مدافع محترف ومهاجم  محترف يكونوا عشره 
من عشرة
                        	*

----------

